
(R)?ex – Deployment and Configuration Management in Perl - Nowaker
http://www.rexify.org/
======
kolev
Really nice! I only wish there was something similar in Python, Rust, or Go. I
really don't like the Salt and Ansible approach of (ab)using YAML for command
logic, which reminds me about how in the past people invented XML-based
scripting languages... just because it was easy. Rex is cool, plus, more
SysOps know Perl than any other language (except maybe Bash), so, this is a
good selling point.

------
Nowaker
Although I use Chef on most of my servers, I like Rex because it doesn't
require any client/agent running on the machine.

